# Pittsburgh Swap



## Howard Gordon (Jun 2, 2017)

Craig Morrow's Bicycle Heaven. 2 days June 10th and 11th. Free setup, guarded, enclosed lot. I leave my stuff and go home for the night. Always a fun show with lots going on. Here are some bikes I'm bringing; fresh out of sheds and attics, along with lots of parts for sale and a half dozen other bikes. Can't wait.  Howard


----------



## monark-man (Jun 5, 2017)

the weather is going to be great this weekend. a real treat for the kids and adults. what a collection of bikes Craig has.    I will be their.///////////////////// monark-man


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 6, 2017)

The Bike Show Swap meet is this week end the weather looks great and looks like a great turn out,,,hope to see you all,,,IS ANYONE COMING WHO CAN PICK UP A BIKE FOR ME FROM  NEWARK DELAWARE


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 9, 2017)

Bike show swap meet tomorrow and sunday ,,people here early,,,


----------



## Kstone (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice Monark Gord, might have to try that beauty out tomorrow!


----------

